# Maternity photo ideas?



## Allie (Oct 23, 2008)

I was planning on taking some maternity pictures of my sister; she is due in December with my 2nd neice. But I was just wondering if anyone could give me any ideas that would be nice for a photo for someone who has no money! She's not exactly photogenic, but in years to come she will love them! Thanks!


----------



## rub (Oct 23, 2008)

That isa very nice gift idea.  Google maternity pictures, check out stock photo sites, and try find some styles that will flatter her, fit with her personality, and that you can achieve with the equipment you have.


----------



## red1013 (Oct 27, 2008)

I usually go to www.photoreflect.com before a shoot for inspiration. They allow you to search images by subject.


----------



## ashjamesgav (Oct 28, 2008)

I've always loved the husband/wife hands on the belly with the weddings rings in plain sight, classic.  For a silly photo, you could incorporate whatever cravings she had during her pregnancy.


----------



## jenncolang (Oct 28, 2008)

does she have the baby's name picked out? I like writing the baby's name on the belly


----------



## Allie (Oct 29, 2008)

ashjamesgav, I love the hands on belly thing too, and I wasn't even thinking of that! That'll definetly be one of the things I do!

jenncolang, yes she does have the baby's named picked out (Sophia Taylor) but I had never thougt of writing on the belly, it's so creative! Thank you!

Thank you all for your ideas! I really hope she's willing to let me take the pictures and be able to look back on them in years to come!


----------



## MelodySoul (Oct 29, 2008)

Use baby blocks to spell out the name and place them on the floor with Mom lying on her side. I've seen baby shoes on the belly too or a bow in pink or blue. Hands in the shape of a heart on the belly. Dad kissing belly or with his head against it like he's listening. Mom standing with hands on belly looking down. 

There is a lot you can do.


----------

